

Developing cross-platform Web apps for smartphones - snydeq
http://www.infoworld.com/article/09/01/20/03TC-phone-web_1.html

======
dmix
Rhomobile, <http://rhomobile.com>, is taking a cross-platform approach by
building a framework to develop ruby applications from mobile phones (with
html interfaces). They use xruby a java complier + a tiny web server to make
this happen. The apps will work on iphone, blackberry, symbian and windows
mobile. It might not be as powerful as a native java/j2me app but its has a
lot of benefits over a mobile web app in the browser.

It launched recently and it looks like it might have some potential.

------
brlewis
All on one page:
[http://www.infoworld.com/archives/emailPrint.jsp?R=printThis...](http://www.infoworld.com/archives/emailPrint.jsp?R=printThis&A=/article/09/01/20/03TC-
phone-web_1.html)

They didn't talk about email as part of the cross-platform strategy. By asking
iPhone users about the limitations around emailing photos, I was able to make
OurDoings much more suited to them: <http://ourdoings.com/ourdoings-
startup/2009-01-19>

------
numair
Is it just me, or does the phrase "cross-platform Web app" remind you of the
JVM fiasco of the 1990s?

------
pedalpete
amazed that it took them until page 3 to mention PhoneGap. As far as I'm
concerned, that is a huge opportunity to alleviate the issues they build up in
the first few pages.

